# Antler treats???



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Good or bad for using as a dental treat? Do you guys have any experience with it?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My crew loves them esp the Redbones. I order from Acadia Antlers. Another big hit is the small Moose Balls. Sonny loves to play with it then eat it. 

Now an awesome chi bone is duck or chicken feet. My crew goes nuts for those


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Antlers MAY be too 'hard' for little chihuahuas. Our sheltie broke a tooth on one years ago. Just watch and see. I like bully sticks better.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2016)

My pups loved bully sticks, but as expensive as they are they did not last long enough!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Chad sees a dental specialist Vet and her recommendation is that you should be able to bend a chew in your hands and if you can't then it's not suitable. For this reason I haven't used antlers but I know a number of people who do and their dogs love them.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

With Acadia Antlers they have different sizes and help you find the right size for your pup. They even give me tiny tiny ones for my rats to chew on.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Huly said:


> With Acadia Antlers they have different sizes and help you find the right size for your pup. They even give me tiny tiny ones for my rats to chew on.


That's fantastic! It makes me wish that I still had rats, I bet my girls would have loved to chew an antler.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Kismet said:


> That's fantastic! It makes me wish that I still had rats, I bet my girls would have loved to chew an antler.


They love it and I think with the smalls size is very important for these as they are not as wide and as hard


----------

